# Grilled Pineapple with Tequila/Brown Sugar Glaze



## Raine (Mar 4, 2005)

GRILLED PINEAPPLE WITH TEQUILA-BROWN SUGAR GLAZE 

This is really good with your grilled seafood. pork or chicken! 


INGREDIENTS:

 Can be prepared in 45 minutes or less. 
 3/4 cup tequila
 3/4 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
 1 large pineapple, peeled, cored, cut into 2x1-inch pieces
 6 bamboo skewers, soaked in water 30 minutes, drained 

 Stir first 4 ingredients in small bowl until sugar dissolves. Thread pineapple pieces onto 6 skewers, dividing equally. (Tequila mixture and pineapple skewers can be made 8 hours ahead. Cover separately and chill.)

Prepare grill (medium heat). Grill pineapple until brown, basting with tequila mixture and turning occasionally, about 10 minutes total. Remove pineapple from skewers; serve hot or warm. 

                                              Makes 6 Servings
  NOTE:  Use grilled fruits to accompany grilled dishes.  Exceptionally good with Seafood,  pork and chicken.


----------



## amber (Mar 8, 2005)

I love grilled pineapple!  Since the pineapple has alot of juice, all I do is add brown sugar on top and grill it.  It gets nice and carmelized.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 8, 2005)

I love grilled pineapple too! I even use a spicy commercial meat marinade and it turns out great. Thanks for the recipe, Rainee!


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 9, 2005)

A great dessert with grilled pineapple is to 

1. Soften some premium vanilla ice cream and add chopped crystallized ginger to it.  Allow to firm up again.

2. grill pineapple with some melted butter and brown sugar and a pinch of powdered ginger

3. Serve ice cream over the pineapple.


----------

